# Port of Entry for K1 immigration question



## Loxley (Nov 18, 2012)

So, my wedding to my beautiful American lass is in the works, and sooner or later I'm going to buy me a flight ticket. I'll be flying in through Chicago, and it strikes me that the immigration process might be a wee bit slower on an immigration visa (or as close to one as a K1 visa is) than the ol' tourist visa I flew in on last time around.

So, my question would be to those of you with experience in such matters, how much time should I be leaving between my flight landing in Chicago, and my connecting flight southward? One site said 2.5 hours, another said three to four, so I have no idea which is best. 

In my current ignorance I might end up going with a five hour waiting time and spend three of them downing beers alone in the airport lounge when instead I could be with my wife-to-be. >_>

Thanks, guys. arty:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I can only tell you what I heard from SO and others over the last few days in Chicago. Take your time - skip the lounge.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

What lounge? All Chicago O'Hare international arrivals (except some of those with pre-clearance, e.g. most flights from Canada) arrive at Terminal 5. There's no arrival lounge there, at least none before clearing immigration and customs. Unless you count restrooms. You can only get to departure lounges once you clear security again for your next flight.

The 2.5 hour connection is fine, in my view.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

if we tell you 3 hours it will be 4 ..hours 

if we tell you 5 hours it will be 30 minutes 
everybody has a different experience


----------



## Loxley (Nov 18, 2012)

Well, the lounge part was a joke. I was only asking for estimations in regard to how long the immigration process will take at O'Hare, and how much time I should allow for it between my arriving flight and my connecting flight. 

Thanks for the replies though.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Look at it this way. A connection time of 2.5 hours is significantly more than the published minimum connection time from Terminal 5 to any other terminal at O'Hare. So you have a high probability of seeing your wife according to that flight itinerary.

In the unlikely (but possible) event you miss your connection you can then drink beer. Whereupon you'll likely be boarded on the very next flight. In the increasingly unlikely event that second flight is 100% full you'll be boarded on the next flight. And so on.

You could trade those already low and ever-diminishing probabilities for the absolute 100% certainty that you'll have to wait at least 3 hours more to see your wife. (I say "at least" because what are the guarantees that +5 hour connection flight will go? It's not generally individual flights that get delayed, it's whole airports. If O'Hare has problems, then you typically want to be on the earlier flight. The +2.5 hour flight might get delayed to +4, and the +5 hour flight might get delayed to +7, for example. International long-haul inbounds are the least likely to get delayed for local airport reasons.)

They publish those MCTs for a reason, to give reasonable guidance to most reasonable people. You're way above the MCT at 2.5 hours already. The very highest published MCT at O'Hare appears to be 1 hour 30 minutes on inbounds specifically from Delhi connecting to domestic flights.

Relax! If you miss your connection (most probably not) you miss your connection. It occasionally happens. The airlines and O'Hare have dealt with such events before, and you'll be fine. Take standard precautions like packing a change of clothes in your carry-on luggage, and enjoy your trip.

Note that I might have different connection advice if, for example, you're trying to schedule a sub-2 hour connection, you're presenting a Republic of Peace and Love passport to U.S. Customs and Border Protection, you have live twin hamsters in your checked baggage, you're wearing a t-shirt captioned with the words "I Hate America," and CBP's canine inspectors have never been happier to see anyone.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd say bring a good book and opt for the longer time between flights. Given that you will have some "extra" processing time at immigration control, due to the immigration packet you'll be carrying, it's best to make allowances.

Besides, if you cut it close, you're guaranteed to have delays and difficulties. If you allow plenty of time, you're almost guaranteed that all will go smoothly and you'll be able to finish that novel before you board your next flight!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Loxley (Nov 18, 2012)

BBCWatcher said:


> Note that I might have different connection advice if, for example, you're trying to schedule a sub-2 hour connection, you're presenting a Republic of Peace and Love passport to U.S. Customs and Border Protection, you have live twin hamsters in your checked baggage, you're wearing a t-shirt captioned with the words "I Hate America," and CBP's canine inspectors have never been happier to see anyone.


You do make a persuasive argument in regard to my "I hate America" T-shirt... I guess I better leave that one at home despite the hilarities (and unpleasantries...) that might ensue from wearing it.  But on the serious side, the problem for me is I have the immigration process to deal with. Ordinarily I wouldn't worry about it and just go with whatever, but since this is the Big Deal, it's a different matter. :usa:



Bevdeforges said:


> I'd say bring a good book and opt for the longer time between flights. Given that you will have some "extra" processing time at immigration control, due to the immigration packet you'll be carrying, it's best to make allowances.
> 
> Besides, if you cut it close, you're guaranteed to have delays and difficulties. If you allow plenty of time, you're almost guaranteed that all will go smoothly and you'll be able to finish that novel before you board your next flight!
> Cheers,
> Bev


I kind of agree with you. This is probably what I'm going to do, mostly because I'm paranoid, unless somebody knows from personal experience how long it took for them to be processed. There is a flight itinerary on one of those online booking sites with a five hour stopover in Chicago, so that's probably what I'll be looking at. Alternatively since that's the last flight for the day, stop over at a hotel in Chicago...

I guess beer and a finished novel doesn't sound _too_ bad... arty:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think if you're flying through Chicago, that's your best option. Depends on the time of year, but there can be some really bad flight delays - in winter, snow and ice, while in summer, the ever popular thunderstorms and tornado watches/warnings.

The international flights generally have priority for arrivals, but you just don't know when it comes to the weather in Chicago.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Dude, you're from a visa waiver country and you're carrying a K-1. Welcome to America!

If you insist on being paranoid (of a very particular nature -- there are multiple small risks here), note that you recheck your bags just past customs, at least with the major airlines like United and American. Assuming you're relatively on time -- like I said, very high probability -- instead of just dropping your bags, approach an agent and ask for a confirmed seat on the earlier flight and bag retagging. The worst that can happen at that point is the agent says no.


----------

